# custom g10 ,,,viper ttf ,,with web swell



## Martin Whippet (Oct 19, 2015)

hi everyone heres a new catty i made for myself ,,solid brush camo g10 with carbon fibre pins ,,30mm scalloped for tips ,,hope you it ,,,because i love it


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome SS! Would love to have one like that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a sweet frame!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Man! That looks Great!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Really cool slingshot.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow! It sure looks comfortable. Great work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a nice one great work!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very very very cool. B) :headbang:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Taking orders? lol


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet, sweet, sweet ...did mention I like it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Graceful, strong, new design and ergo. One heck of a nice project! It's like a hammer hold but up on the fork....nice invention. Very nice invention! And I know durn well what you went through to sculp this out of micarta...not the easiest thing to do. Nice finish too..a semigloss.


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Very Nice! looks very comfortable.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You undoubtably are one extremely talented individual. Beautiful slingshot.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice work man.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I keep lookin' at this, geez it's appealing. Sort of matches the tattoo on your shootin' hand too! A set. My what a nice job. Bill Hays just posted a G10 with the same idea of a web swell. I guess ergo is catching on more these days. Yours is also pocketable whereas my fat cattys are pretty bulky, but I don't carry them around either..they're strictly range toys.


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Great job.. the web swell looks awesome..


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great frame. Very nice build....


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Really great work!

Rip


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Rock solid awesomeness! Looks comfortable with the additional shaping.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

:iagree:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes! I like like it... One day I will have the courage, and tools for g10

Florida Forks


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's a heck of a lot of work there man! you seriously know how to cut, grind, and polish!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking build Martin! It locks into your hand!


----------

